# Brand new HS720AA oil leak?



## buffettck (Jan 4, 2017)

Sorry, brand new member with my very first snow blower so please bear with me. 

Is it normal for the HS720 of any flavor to leak a bit of oil when tilted back on the kickstand? I had mine tipped back for quite a while fixing some bad damage on delivery. The bottom of the frame where the scraper bar attaches had a nice dent UP into the augers. I didn't notice it yesterday when it arrived and first test ran it. When I engaged the auger, it sounded like crap and vibrated horribly for a bit then started to clear up. I stopped it and smelled burning rubber. Well, it was the auger paddles on that side scraping against the bottom. I thought maybe it was just breaking in because, hey, it's a Honda right? It has to be perfect...right? :roll3yes: I put it up right after that last night because it was late. In my defense, this is the first snow blower I've ever owned. Thankfully, on close inspection today and before actually using it, I saw the damage and I was able to hammer/bend the bottom of the frame back flat and re-install the scraper bar. All works now and the auger paddles don't hit anything. Much easier than draining everything and sending it back since I bought it on-line. Only one auger paddle has a slight amount of abrasion and the scraper bar has some slashes in that area. A very cheap and easy fix when I get around to it.

So, anyway... Back to my original question of it being normal to leak a bit when tipped back on the stand. I didn't over fill it and the dipstick and drain bolts are good and tight. I also found it odd that it took noticeably more oil than the included one pint bottle to get it up to the base of the filler neck, per the instructions. Is that also normal? Thanks!


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Buffettck
Welcome to the forum. I wouldn't worry about the "leak." Just make sure you always check the oil level before using. Good luck with it. MH


----------



## buffettck (Jan 4, 2017)

motorhead64 said:


> Hi Buffettck
> Welcome to the forum. I wouldn't worry about the "leak." Just make sure you always check the oil level before using. Good luck with it. MH


Thanks. I left a clean shop towel under it and it seems to not be leaking any more. Any idea why mine would have taken notably more than the included one pint container of oil? That's why I was extra concerned about the leak even though I didn't have a puddle on the floor this morning. I've never seen that with using more than supplied before with anything else like lawn mowers that include oil.


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

Not worry my Honda single stage leaked oil when I had it tilted back .


Must of had a good drain after the factory test run.


Taking more oil than supplied is no biggie.But filling to capacity is .


----------

